# te revolution



## 50chevtk (Nov 22, 2010)

I need help my train went into a overload on my revolution i did as instructed
says to reset with 0 on the key pad but no luck.
i went as far as reprogramming the whole thing and i still get the same thing.
it will link fine untill you hit the menu button twice to bring you back to
run mode,shows link o.k. for a split second then shows overload so again hit the 0 on the keypad to clear
and it won't clear right above the pwc on the screen it shows NF what the heck is going on


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chev Truck, you might take this over to the Aristo Forum.









A bit more information is needed concerning the installation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you double checked to be sure the overload is no longer existing? 

What was the condition that put the Revolution into overload in the first place? 

Greg


----------



## 50chevtk (Nov 22, 2010)

hey guys thanks for responding what put it in overload i had 6 cars on and it was a hot day , so i assumed it just got hot. 
the train i'm running is a c-16 so this is what i did. now i pulled the receiver out and put the12 prong plug back in 
and the train runs fine.so i'm thinking the circuit board took a crap is this possible. i think i have maybe 5 hours on this unit.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

If you had 5 hours running, it sounds like the receiver WAS working at one time. You might try running the train without the tender shell to see if that helps. Normally, if the receiver is overheated, you would get an "OVERHEAT" warning. "OVERLOAD" is just that, you've exceed the 5-8 amp limit on the recevier, which is a protection and should "blow" the receiver. 

Might check also to see if there might be a wire crimped and causing a short on the output (motor) side. Pulling 6 cars with the C-16 shouldn't cause and overload. 

Another check would be to see if something might have wedged itself between a wheel and the gearbox case on the locomotive. At times, I've had a stick or a stone wedge itself between a wheel and the case and cause problems. And check the valve gear for binding as well.

Hope some solid answers show up for you.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would check the voltage on the rail or battery output with no load. The problem I have seen has been related to voltage. At least that is what I have concluded.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if the loco runs with the shorting plug (and it would be good to measure the current in this situation), and then with the Revo plugged in it still shows overload, then you have a damaged Revo. 

It might have slowly cooked and damaged itself over 5 hours, but seems unlikely that was the problem. It could have just failed. This is not expensive stuff, so it's not bulletproof. 

I'd be interested in the results of a current measurement on DC, and if putting the Revo back in still says "overload". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The C-16 runs fine as stock yet causes problems when modified.... yep sounds familiar. 
On mine I found the tender trucks were wired wrong... as if both trucks were lined up with the tangs pointing oneway and then half of the trucks were reversed under the tender.... The Aristo board cleaned it enough to run, but when I gutted the board I ran into problems. Using an R/C setup didn't tell me why... 

Use a multi-tester to trace your wires and make sure all the pickup leads are properly oriented..... 

After I redid the wiring it performed well. 

John


----------

